# in office injections



## carol9 (Sep 14, 2010)

I work in a PM&R office and our Dr. is looking at doing epidural injections with ultra sound guidance in the office. I am currently coding for OP injections only. What are the codes I would use if we do these in office.


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 14, 2010)

We don't have an ultrasound machine to perform pain management procedures But from what i have seen you would use 76942 for 62310 and 62311. I am not 100% sure so you might want to double check. Then there are T codes for transforminal epidurals

 0228T (injection, anesthetic agent and/or steroid, transforaminal epidural, with ultrasound guidance, cervical or thoracic; single level). 

·         0229T (each additional level [List separately in addition to code for primary procedure]). 

·         0230T (injection, anesthetic agent and/or steroid, transforaminal epidural, with ultrasound guidance, lumbar or sacral; single level). 

·         0231T (each additional level [List separately in addition to code for primary procedure]).


----------

